# :::: Amazing 76 Provinces of Thailand ::::



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

**************Thank you Rasputin*******


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

........edit.......


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::huket province:::*

Papaya salad busket










Phuket's Dog










Patong beach sunset



















Colorful clothes


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Lopburi province:::*

@ Sunflower land....Photo by soyafoto


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Chiangmai province:::*

@ YeePeng Festival....Photo by soyafoto


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Bangkok province:::*

Saun sanaum .....Photo by Soyafoto


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Bangkok province:::*

Photo by Soyafoto


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Samutprakran province:::*

@SUVARNABHUMI AIRPORT ne of the most modern and chic airport in the world and The most business airport in south east asia.......

Some of these taken by Doonyanut.....Thanks


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Songkhla province :::*

@ Hatyai city....


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

หาดใหญ่ กะ ถลาง อะไร ใหญ่กว่ากัน อ่ะ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Pivra said:


> หาดใหญ่ กะ ถลาง อะไร ใหญ่กว่ากัน อ่ะ


หาดใหญ่....หย่ายกว่าแน่นอนฮับ....ถลางเมืองผ่านเอง ประมาณอะไรดีอ่ะ นึกม่ายออก ความยาวของเมืองไม่ถึงกิโลถ้าพูดถึงขนาดของเมือง แต่ถ้าอำเภอถลางก็1 ใน 3ของภูเก็ต....ที่เหลือก็อ.กะทู้ และอ.เมือง......อือ....คับ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Phang-nga province :::*

@ Phang-nga Bay.....Photo by Vjoke


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Phitsanulok province :::*

@*Tung salaeng luang National park*...Photo by *Yuttana59*


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Great pix. Thailand's beautiful. I'm amazed at the number of political divisions :uh:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

The "provinces" in Thailand are pretty much like cities...lol, pero hace un siglo teníamos estados grandes pero Francia e Inglaterra nos atacaron al mismo tiempo, para guardar la independencia les dimos casi 60% de nuestro reino, la mayoria de los territorios de camboya laos y el oeste de birmania y el norte de malasia nos pertenecian pero los perdimos y nos volvimos mas pequeño


(sí, puedo hablar epañol! incluso cuando toy borrachito) jejejeje


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Maehongson province :::*

*@Pai*


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Phang-nga Bay is like a mirage ... thanks for the wonderful videos Orienthai, Thailand is beautiful :hi:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

I love the third video look so Thai and creative-)


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Sukothai province :::*

Photo by *Naotobox*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Pivra said:


> อยากให้คนเข้ามา กระทู้นี้เยอะๆ ต้อง เอา ยูอาร์แอล ใส่ไว้ใน ซิก ครับ ...


บางทีการเจออะไรด้วยความบังเอิญก็เป็นเรื่องที่น่าตื่นเต้นไม่ใช่น้อยนะ Pivra
ผมแค่อยากให้ประเทศไทยดูโดดเด่นขึ้นจากแผนที่โลกในจำนวนกว่า 200 ประเทศทั่วโลก
ประเทศเรามีดีก็ต้องโชว์ครับ...............แต่ผมจะลองดูนะ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Nakonratchasima province :::*

*Europe in Thailand*

The shop's house and restaurant nearly *Khao Yai area*...
Photo by Yuttana 59...Thanks


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ never seen that before. Looks fun


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

ปั๊มๆๆ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Chiangrai province :::*

*@Doi tung*.....Photo by *surit001*
































































*Photo by WITPHOTO APICHART THAILAND*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Surathani province:::*

*Photo by thaisealover*

*@ Nang Yuan island*










*@Angthong national park*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ it looks so nice that it almost looks fake


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Sa wa dee kup!!!!!!*

I love Thailand. I love Thailand. I love Thailand. I love Thailand. I love Thailand.

Gorgeous, beautiful land! Friendly, lovely, polite, attractive people! "The Land of Smiles". Delicious food, Thai cuisine - admired all over the world.

Rich culture and heritage. Magnificent temples, sumptuous architecture. Tolerant, liberal, open-minded society. Buddhist kindness and compassion. Glorious pageantry, elegant traditional _Khon_dancing. The Glory and Grandeur of beloved Royalty. 

A proud, free, and independant country. Never colonized by the West. A happy and progressive land. The Lord Buddha smiles on Thailand and her fine people!

:carrot::cucumber:
:banana2: epper: :grouphug: epper::carrot::cucumber:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Me too  Thailand is very touristy and the country is well-prepared to entertain all kind of tourists. But what do you mean being " open-minded" -- I think every country has its own definition of being open-minded ; in Thailand and the rest of SE Asia being open-minded largely means to accept good things from other cultures while sticking to the traditional way of life. 


Anyway I plan to visit Hat Yai and Songkhla by bus soon


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

phillybud said:


> I love Thailand. I love Thailand. I love Thailand. I love Thailand. I love Thailand.
> 
> Gorgeous, beautiful land! Friendly, lovely, polite, attractive people! "The Land of Smiles". Delicious food, Thai cuisine - admired all over the world.
> 
> ...


love u for that lol:cheers:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Songkhla province:::*

All the pics down original post by Longdang from Thai forum... Thanks

*@ Hatyai city*


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

หาดใหญ่สวยจัง ตอนกลางคืน


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:::Mae Hong Son province::*

*@Pai town*

Photo by naotobox





































Pai Panorama ......>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>......


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

ดันๆ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing Thailand


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

ชอบเพลง อันที่สองอ่ะ อิอิ


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

..let's count.. Bangkok, Chon Buri, Chantaburi, Trat, Songkhla, Trang, Krabi, Phuket... so I've visited 8/76 provinces of Thailand


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

I have cousins in Penang and been to KL lol..... can u guys give Kedah Kalantan Perlis and Pahang back along with Penang pleaseeee... kidding.. it was a joke lol


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ We can give you KL too  Then you can change it's name to Klabi or Klung Thep or whatever


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Wonderful and soooooo exotic!


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

phillybud said:


> Yes. I am Theravada. Although I study and admire all the schools of Buddhism - Mahayana, Vajrayana, etc. - Theravada is closest to my heart. When I "took refuge in the Triratana (3 Jewels)" it was at a Sri Lankan Vihara. That was many years ago. In Northern Thailand I learned about walking meditation. Here in Philadelphia we have a Thai Buddhist Temple that is very beautiful, it was inspired by Wat Benchamabopit (the Marble Temple) in Bangkok (near HM the King's Palace).
> 
> I have made pilgrimages to Bodh Gaya and Sarnath and other places in India; also to important shrines, sites and temples in Nepal, Myanmar, Thailand, Cambodia, Tibet, China, and other Asian countries as well.


yes Theravadism is the way to go, its the most human form of Buddhism with no meta-physical philosophy and 'abhiprajña' and incomprehensible cosmic-human interdependence theories, its just the Dharma and you. its 'atahi atano natho'. 

Thank you for choosing to fly with our vehicle hahaha. :lol:
come again next life. :cheers:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*My Favorite Thai Princess, HRH Princess Sarindhorn*

After years of study, I came to Theravada because it struck me as the most authentic and true to the teachings of *Siddhatta Gotama*(Siddhartha Gautama), the _Tathagata_. I am always reading The Dhammapada for comfort and guidance in my life. My _Dhamma_ name is *Metta* (Lovingkindness), which is one of the Four Brahma Vihara.

By the way, who is the beautiful woman photographed above in the Songkran Festival images dressed like Royalty with the yellow sash? Is she a princess? The only Thai princess I am familiar with (and admire greatly!) is HRH the Princess Sarindhorn ... and I know it is not her.

Sa-wa-dee-kup


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

phillybud said:


> After years of study, I came to Theravada because it struck me as the most authentic and true to the teachings of *Siddhatta Gotama*(Siddhartha Gautama), the _Tathagata_. I am always reading The Dhammapada for comfort and guidance in my life. My _Dhamma_ name is *Metta* (Lovingkindness), which is one of the Four Brahma Vihara.
> 
> By the way, who is the beautiful woman photographed above in the Songkran Festival images dressed like Royalty with the yellow sash? Is she a princess? The only Thai princess I am familiar with (and admire greatly!) is HRH the Princess Sarindhorn ... and I know it is not her.
> 
> Sa-wa-dee-kup


thats the eldest child of the Royal Family.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:: Songkhla province ::*

*Hatyai : city of angel *

by ร้อยลี้


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

Hatyai is called city of angel? same with Bangkok?


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

^^Did Bangkok get a copyright for that slogan? anyway who's care that we had another city of angel.....


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Bentown said:


> ^^Did Bangkok get a copyright for that slogan? anyway who's care that we had another city of angel.....


AngelSSSSS :lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Hatyai is nice, but I prefer Songkhla city more !!


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Hatyai is nice, but I prefer Songkhla city more !!


Songkhla is like Hatyai's lesbian twin sister I'd say...:lol: the lipstick lesbian tho not the buffy one.


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

soooo amazing!  the pictures of the 1st page are the best imo


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Krabi province :::*

*Phi Phi Lae island*

by dodir


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Thai tourism to lose $4.3b*
April 30, 2009










Thatland tourism income is likely to fall by more than 102 billion baht 
(S$4.3 billion) after deadly anti-government protests in April. --PHOTO: REUTERS

BANGKOK - THAI Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva on Wednesday said tourism income was likely to fall by more than 102 billion baht (S$4.3 billion) after deadly anti-government protests in April. 
The same riots sparked losses of 220 million baht in damage to public property and loss of state income, according to the National Economic and Social Development Board (NSDB), the cabinet said in a statement. 

Supporters of fugitive former premier Thaksin Shinawatra forced the closure of an Asian summit in Thailand on April 11, before taking to the streets of Bangkok where a state of emergency was declared for almost two weeks. 

Street battles between protesters and soldiers left two dead and 123 people injured. 

'Income from tourism this year is expected to fall by around 102.39 billion baht compared to 2008 due to the incidents in April, according to the NSDB,' said Mr Abhisit following the cabinet meeting. 

'The number of foreign tourists in 2009 is also expected to drop by 877,474 people compared to last year,' he added. 

State services including public transport and road tolls received less revenue while electricity and telecommunications pylons were also damaged by the protests, the cabinet revealed in a statement. 

Last week the government forecast 3.2 million fewer visitors to Thailand as a result of the unrest. Thailand last year recorded 14.1 million foreign visitors into the kingdom. 

Rival protest campaigns have wracked Thailand for months, with opponents of Thaksin protesting late last year before a court toppled his allies from government, paving the way for Mr Abhisit's Democrats to take power. -- AFP 

Source: http://www.straitstimes.com/Breaking+News/SE+Asia/Story/STIStory_370271.html


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

thailand still better than malaysia


----------



## Jubilee (Aug 17, 2008)

nazrey said:


> *Thai tourism to lose $4.3b*
> April 30, 2009
> 
> 
> ...


I don't quite sure about your point *Nazrey* ? I have been to thai forum and saw your posting in Thai words. Are you Malaysian or Thai ? If you were Thai why you never posted anything about Thailand in the proper way ? anyway thailand is my favourite country. I had a lot of Thai friends over there so even Thailand had any political problems but I still love Thailand in another way If you were malaysian I still disappointed to see you doing this.hno:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

Jubilee said:


> I don't quite sure about your point *Nazrey* ? I have been to thai forum and saw your posting in Thai words. Are you Malaysian or Thai ? If you were Thai why you never posted anything about Thailand in the proper way ? anyway thailand is my favourite country. I had a lot of Thai friends over there so even Thailand had any political problems but I still love Thailand in another way If you were malaysian I still disappointed to see you doing this.hno:


is it inferior disease? ultra-nationalism...:bash:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Jubilee said:


> I don't quite sure about your point *Nazrey* ? I have been to thai forum and saw your posting in Thai words. Are you Malaysian or Thai ? If you were Thai why you never posted anything about Thailand in the proper way ? anyway thailand is my favourite country. I had a lot of Thai friends over there so even Thailand had any political problems but I still love Thailand in another way If you were malaysian I still disappointed to see you doing this.hno:



its the truth, its okay.  Everyone knows it its not like we can hide it.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

First of all,Thanks for Jubilee. I'm very appreciated you comment but same like Pivra said the truth is the truth and we have no reason to hide it......anyway now everything in Thailand getting back all right.All Thai people still welcome all tourists around the world with warm welcome and big smile  and then I'm always be here to be the agent of all 65 million of Thai people to post the beautiful pics of Thailand to promote the country .....Don't worry the show must go on.......:cheers:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:: Maehongsorn Province ::*

*Maeaoukor Mountain*

by isriya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Thailand's Tourism Sector May Face 40% Job Cuts in 2009*
16 Feb 2009
http://www.thaipro.com/thailand_00/4020-thailand-job-cuts.htm

Thailand's tourism sector could suffer job cuts of around 40%, should a dramatic drop in tourist numbers persist, the Association of Thai Travel Agents warned today.

The Thai government has been urged to inject around 5 billion Thai Baht ($143 million) to restore the battered tourism sector, which has been severely hit since the 10-day closure of Bangkok's international airports late last year, said the association's president, Apichart Sankary.

Should the stimulus budget not be injected into the tourism sector by April 2009, then we could see around 80,000 people out of a job, Apichart told reporters at an economic seminar in Bangkok.

Workers in Thailand's tourism sector, excluding hotel employees, total around 200,000, he added.

The 5 billion Thai Baht is part of a 15 billion Thai Baht stimulus budget for the tourism sector proposed by industry representatives.

The current strength in the Thai baht, which has been hovering around 35 Baht per dollar, doesn't support the tourism sector, Apichart said. A rate closer to THB37 per dollar would help lure more tourists, he said.

The shutdown of Bangkok International airport by anti-government protesters during November-December 2008 cost Thailand 290 billion Baht in lost revenue in the tourism, service and transportation sectors, the Bank of Thailand said in an earlier report.

Tourist arrivals plunged 28% to 2 million people in the fourth quarter of last year, due mainly to political upheaval in Thailand.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE BARAI PICKS UP TWO AWARDS *
AT ASIA SPA & WELLNESS FESTIVAL 2009

Hua Hin, Thailand, April 2009 … THE BARAI recently received another achievement at the Asia Spa & Wellness Festival 2009, winning two Gold Awards in the categories of “Best Resort Spa”, which emphasises guests’ experiences, and “Best Spa Ambience”, which recognises THE BARAI’s unique interior design, where the art of architecture affects guests’ feelings while they embark on a THE BARAI Journey. THE BARAI is the latest residential spa in the Hyatt Pure Spa family and a pioneer in the spa industry in terms of design concept, being the first of its kind. 

The Asia Spa & Wellness Festival 2009’s Awards are dubbed the most prestigious recognition of spas and wellness centres in Asia. 
The Festival is organised by AIC Exhibitions Sdn Bhd, the Thai Spa Association and the Asia Pacific Spa & Wellness Promotion Council, with the support of the Thailand Convention and Exhibition Bureau. 

THE BARAI was selected from a pool of 212 nominees that were judged by a panel of independent judges comprising spa personalities, travel writers and tour planners. In deciding the winners, the judges took into consideration both the “hardware” component of the spa, namely its ambience, design and equipment, and the “software” component - therapist skills and qualifications, treatment menus and service quality. 

These latest awards will increase recognition of THE BARAI as a very special destination spa, not only helping it to gain a strong foothold in Thailand’s competitive spa industry, but also promoting Hua Hin in the international market as a true luxury pampering destination and emphasising Thailand’s status as the spa capital of Asia.
Hyatt Hotels & Resorts was a big winner at the Festival overall, taking a total of five awards, including “Best Spa Group” for Hyatt Pure Spa.

“These awards are considered particularly valuable for THE BARAI as they enhance our reputation, bring even greater recognition and help increase awareness of the unique properties of this destination spa. They also strengthen THE BARAI’s positioning throughout Asia and emphasise how uniquely different and special THE BARAI is when compared with other spas in Asia. In addition, the achievement of Hyatt Pure Spa being name ‘Best Spa Group’ guarantees that our clients, especially spa goers, enjoy a high level of standards that always exceeds guests’ satisfaction and delivers great spa experiences,” said Mr. Mikael Svensson, the hotel’s general manager, about the recent achievements.

THE BARAI provides eight exclusive residential spa suites and 18 exotic treatment rooms located on more than 4.5 acres (18,500 sq m) of serene beachfront land adjacent to Hyatt Regency Hua Hin. 

For Suites reservations and more about our spa offerings, please contact THE BARAI at +66 3251 1234 or call your local Hyatt hotel, Hyatt Worldwide Reservations Centre, or log on to www.thebarai.com.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

[email protected] 

nazrey is a Thai and he became my guide when I was in Hadyai & Songkhla... an excellent guide who proudly presents Thai culture and Thai lifestyle.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Bentown said:


> First of all,Thanks for Jubilee. I'm very appreciated you comment but same like Pivra said the truth is the truth and we have no reason to hide it......anyway now everything in Thailand getting back all right.All Thai people still welcome all tourists around the world with warm welcome and big smile  and then I'm always be here to be the agent of all 65 million of Thai people to post the beautiful pics of Thailand to promote the country .....Don't worry the show must go on.......:cheers:


Plus, if you don't live in "THAT ZONE" of "THAT CITY" (Bangkok) you don't really feel any turmoil. My friend lives in downtown Bangkok (Silom) and he said on the New Year's day he didn't even know it happened (13th April) when I went to visit him last time. :lol: Everywhere else in Thailand is not like in those pictures shown that day. Just that intersection in Bangkok.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Surathani province :::*

*Nangyuan Island*

by Nimue***


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

:eek2: wooooowwwww..........................


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

very beautiful nangyuan island :drool:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

I have never been to the Andaman provinces at all- hno:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful and stunning country 
Keep up the good work guys kay:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

love those rocks


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Nangyuan island......... aiyoyo am speechless!!

I don't need to travel far to see paradises of this world, they are just few hundred kms north


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*:: Tak province ::*

*Tee Lorsu waterfall*

Top 10 World most beautiful waterfall

by Agung Iswanto


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

wow, what province is that?? the name sounds northern.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Bentown said:


> *Maeaoukor Mountain*
> 
> by isriya


beautiful


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Surathani province :::*

*Khao Sok National Park*

by Australien 2009


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Is it a fresh water lake?


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ Yes,It is and there's includes the Chiao Lan reservoir dammed by the Ratchaprapha dam.The park comprises the largest area of virgin forest in Southern Thailand and is a remnant of rainforest which is older and more diverse than the Amazon Rainforest. for real


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Krabi province :::*

*Railay beach*

by dodir


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

ฺBangkok grand palace




Ten said:


> วันก่อนไปกราบพระแก้วมรกตครับ เก็บรูปมาฝาก (เอ... โพสต์ตรงนี้ได้เปล่าหว่า )


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*::: Maehongson province :::*

*Pai town*

small town in the valley 

by flyboy


----------



## mosito (Jun 5, 2009)

never think to go Pai before
but those pics. inspire me!!
Thank you Kun.Bentown


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

Can someone post the Fullmoon party @ Koh Phangan island Suratthani with Night and Day times


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Bangkok

by Bus_so foto


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*chonburi province*

Lan island

by ChInBi


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I'll be in BKK this July 30th. Thailand is strange- so far it's the only highly-popular spot ( tourism-wise ) that I really love returning to


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chiangmai*

rice growing 

by pierre pouliquin


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ I don't quite sure what's your point above ? I am sure most of them just some a bit truly happen in Thailand and it might be happen in very where in our planet please be positive thinking friend...everywhere in the world had 2 side even you're living the best place in the world 

*Don't be spam this thread with that topic ? How you feel if I do something like this with your beloved country !!!!! *


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Seeing how he posted these same posts in 6 other threads shows that he doesn't care about the context of what he's posting but there's some other motivation.

CANCEL YOUR THAILAND TRIPS, EVERYONE!


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

ไอ้หมอนี่มันเป็นใครอ่ะ


----------



## zeaza (Mar 24, 2010)

- -*
ถ้ารู้ว่าเป็นคนไทยจำไล่ออกไปอยู่ต่างประเทศไม่ต้องมีแผ่นดินอยู่ละ อยู่ไปก็*หนักแผ่นดิน*เขา


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*KOH CHANG TODAY *

By Conquering_Lion_17


----------



## jarcje (Jan 14, 2006)

Wrong place @ritaravi!

Please make your point at this adress: http://www.warehouse.mnre.go.th/mnre/

And go away!


----------



## taholebo (May 28, 2009)

มันตามโพสเรื่องเกาะช้างทุกกระทู้ของไทยเลย บ้าไปแล้ว


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

What is your problem? talking trash about Thailand. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure people know what they get themselves into if they go to Thailand for sex. 

Thailand has been getting tourists for more than a hundred years, it is not some country that suddenly started building to cater to tourists installing flashy lights and raising mega structures to lure. I am pretty sure there's no room for deception there ( except by random residents that thinks they should scam tourists. )


----------



## Omegadestiny (Jul 23, 2009)

ดักมันไว้ ชนชาติไหน เดี๋ยวรู้กัน


----------



## platinum1991b (Nov 12, 2009)

คงจะเป็นพวกมีอคติอ่านะ เหมือนกับสารคดี big trouble in tourist thailand ที่เคยเป็นข่าวเมื่อปีที่แล้ว


----------



## fridaynightlights (Nov 7, 2004)

And those HIV figures are cumulative, which doesn't really tell much. The fourth column is probably the best indication of the most current situation regarding HIVs. I.e. it's pretty much under control.


----------



## kapiak (Jan 7, 2010)

:banana::banana:ritaravi* IT*'s banned.
Everybody love their country.The coin has two sides like everything have good and bad.
Please...please don't destroy our thread like "ritaravi"did.
I love my country,THAILAND.
PS.sorry for my english.


----------



## Omegadestiny (Jul 23, 2009)

BANNED


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

Certainly Thailand has a lot going on.


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

Thailand is still a developing country and it is fast growing. 
Most of that stuff that is posted are from 2-3 years ago and the HIV and the water pollution is pretty much under control now. 
Now time to renew this thread.


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

Pattaya city



Bentown said:


> by navinpeep


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

*Pleernwan,Huahin*



Bentown said:


> by LittlePao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

Pai town



Bentown said:


> by flyboy


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

Khon Kaen



Humble NK said:


> จากห้องขอนแก่นโพสท์โดยคุณโฮมฮัก
> Originally from http://www.photogangs.com/webboard/index.php?showtopic=12686&st=0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Andaman sea*

by *Mike*

Phi Phi Lay island



















Phi Phi Don island










Khai island










James bond's island


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

PHUKET

by Mike











Chalong pier










Marina










Bon island










Naiharn bay


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*PATTAYA*

by Mike



















by neomf1


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Chiangmai city

by doilopete


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Pattaya city

by Ugyen Namgyel










by ardibkb


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Hatyai city

by TERADAT


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Khon Kaen city

by phongnapha










by Dekyiing











by 88up


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Patong beach town

by Chatchai+Bobby


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

PALIO KHAO YAI VILLAGE 

An European village in Thailand

by snck


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Sukhothai


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Lampang


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Sexy Pattaya

by pacyfiq


----------



## micel9f (Aug 31, 2010)

ritaravi said:


> *Grenade attack in Bangkok,Thailand*
> Daily Photos from Thailand
> 
> 
> ...














Thai Massage
What are chances of infecting HIV/AIDS virus during handjob if the massuer did not wash hands after EARLIER MASSAGE, and has HIV virus on HER HANDS?



.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Bentown said:


> *Andaman sea*
> 
> by *Mike*
> 
> ...


These are pretty cool actually.
Looks better from the sky


----------



## Tornado (Jul 5, 2005)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/stungstudio/4375467201/] Tachai The Virgin island by stungstudio, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/stungstudio/4375495587/] Tachai The Virgin island by stungstudio, on Flickr[/URL]








[/url] Tachai-Similan by stungstudio, on Flickr[/IMG]


Phang Nga : Khaolak
The island is called Tachai ( in the Similan marine national park ) ranked one of the most beautiful island on earth ( 11 islands in the group)
just opened for public


----------



## Black Stone (Sep 7, 2009)

i love Phi Phi and Khai Nak..one day tour to Phi Phi is such amazing experience for me


----------



## micel9f (Aug 31, 2010)

*Bomb, shooting injure 7 in far South Thailand*
Published: Sep 06/2010 at 04:00 PM
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/194893/7-wounded-in-deep-south

Seven people, including three policemen and a soldier, were wounded in two separate incidents in the far South on Monday, police said.

In Narathiwat's Rueso district, an assistant village headman and two other people were wounded when attacked by gunmen. Police blamed inurgents.

Pol Capt Pairat Kiatcharoensiri of Rueso police station said the attack occurred about 10.30am as Saree Buraheng, 36, an assistant headman, and five other people were travelling in a pick-up truck from Yaba village to Rueso district town.

A group of men in another pick-up followed them from the village and opened fire at them, wounding Mr Saree, Abdulloh Yimayi, 48, and Muhamad Che-ae, 21.

The attackers fled the scene.

In Yala's Raman district, three policemen and one soldier were wounded, one of them seriously, by a bomb explosion on Monday morning.

The four were part of a team despatched to Ban Tai village in tambon Talo Halo of Raman district to examine a bomb which went off in a rubber plantation about 7.30am.

When they parked their vehicle about 100m from the scene of the first explosion, another bomb buried on the roadside went off. It was remotely activated by insurgents hiding in the area, police said.

The explosion wounded Pvt Sorarak Laksanawong, of Yala Task Force 12, and Pol Cpl Pongwiwat Weruwan, Pol Sr Sgt-Maj Chavakan Sansuwan and Pol Cpl Sarayuth Suphaka. Pol Cpl Pongwiwat was reported to be in a serious condition.

The policemen were from the bomb disposal unit of the southern border provinces police operation centre.

The wounded were evacuated by a helicopter to Songkhla Nakharin Hospital in Hat Yai district of Songkhla for treatment.


*'Insurgents' rampage across Narathiwat Thailand*
Published: Sep 06/2010 at 04:00 PM
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/security/194769/insurgents-rampage-across-narathiwat

Suspected insurgents have staged attacks on several public places in six districts of Narathiwat and set off a bomb near a weekend market in Pattani.

Police said an insurgent network carried out the series of attacks in Narathiwat from 7-8pm yesterday.

They set fire to a food shop in Bacho district, and burned a cell phone tower.

In Yi-ngo district, a bus stop shelter was burned and vehicle tyres were set alight on Phetkasem Road.

Assailants opened fire on a Chang Pueak tambon administration office in Chanae district with an M16 rifle before setting it on fire.

In Rangae district, a telephone booth was burned in tambon Tanyongmas.

In Sungai Padi district, spikes on a main road damaged 10 vehicles.

A bus shelter, an anti-drug billboard and a telephone booth in tambon Manang Tayor of the province's Muang district were also torched.

Two suspects have been arrested in Sungai Padi district.

Meanwhile, a bomb packed into a motorcycle parked opposite a weekend market in tambon Sai Khao, in Pattani's Khok Pho district, went off about 10.45am yesterday, injuring two men, a woman and a 13-year-old boy.


*2 Bombs found in downtown Pattaya*
http://thainews.prd.go.th/en/news.php?id=255309060014 
CHON BURI, 7 September 2010 (NNT) – Two grenades wrapped in newspapers were found lying on a street in Chon Buri’s Pattaya City this morning. Police suspected they might have been either accidentally dropped by instigators or intentionally placed to create a situation. 

The two grenades were found at the mouth of Soi Sukhumvit-Pattaya 27 in Chon Buri’s Bang Lamung District, 500 meters from the local police station. The first was similar to M26 ball grenade while the other was a 4-inch long cylindrical bomb. No one has seen any suspect who might be the owner of the explosives. 

Police reckoned that the ill-intentioned might have dropped the grenades on their way to the attack site and afraid of picking them up, or purposely leaving them to be discovered to create a situation. 

Bomb squad has already attended the scene and recovered the highly destructive explosives. The police will check the closed-circuit cameras in the area to track down the suspect.


----------



## dean93 (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^^

pinoy malaysian?


----------



## StarryVortex (Jun 23, 2010)

What's with the bomb news, such and such Just wondering....hno:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

It's an example of excellent thread which contains interesting informations and nice pics.:applause:


----------



## Omegadestiny (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## ZKL (Jun 22, 2010)

dean93 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> pinoy malaysian?


don't worry. Because their country does not have anything be able beat to us. Just act the way of jealous.


----------



## ishaevo4t (Nov 12, 2010)

Get Very cheap rates and flights deals for australia and world wide. 
http://www.flightsforaustralia.co.uk/


----------



## danlawso (Dec 2, 2010)

Yesterday was world HIV AIDS DAy. Happy HIV AIDS DAY everybody.
Grandmother and Grandfather rocks in Lamai Beach


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Phi Phi island,krabi









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcxurxo/5036312378/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW SO NICE


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Board of Investment Fair 2012( 5 to 20 January 2012) ,Nonthaburi


pond00 said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiang Mai 


north11 said:


> *ภาพเก่าแล้วครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> เครดิตภาพ ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Royal Flora 2011 ( 14 December 2011 to 14 March 20012), Chiang Mai 


north11 said:


> *งานพืชสวนโลก 2554​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Royal Flora 2011


north11 said:


> เครดิตภาพ คุณkong ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Chiang Mai NICE !


----------



## Adittha (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wat Arun , Bangkok



Codename B said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6817896100 January 23, 2012


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Sathorn road, Bangkok



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7002191813/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Nan* Province









http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/น่าน









































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880892&page=17


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Ratchadamnoen Road, Krung Thep Mahanakhon



Bangkokworld said:


> Bangkok .Thailand.The Celebration on the Auspicious Occasion of His Majesty the King’s 7th Cycle Birthday Anniversary, 5th December 2011) by unseenesan at mahasarakham, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Songkran Festival, *Khaosan Road, Bangkok*


songkran shootout by shapeshift, on Flickr


 Songkran 2007 Bangkok by mgminthu, on Flickr


Songkran 2011 - Sawadi Pee Mai by jaeWALK, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Songkran Festival, *Hat Yai City, Songkhla province*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Mae Hong Son town*


Mae Hong Son town by ginja-ninja, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

incredible country


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing indeed, great shots...:cheers2:


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*- Chiang Mai -*


Chiang Mai mountain sunset by Global Eyes, on Flickr


Chiang Mai - Markets, Waterfalls, and Temples by Daniel Séguin, on Flickr


Chiang Mai, Thailand by Drifter Travel, on Flickr


----------



## w-140s500l (Jun 15, 2009)

*ชมหาดใหญ่จาก ท้าวมหาพรหม วิวดี ลมดี สบายใจ​*
*1.เมืองหาดใหญ่เต็มไปด้วยอาคารห้างร้านต่างๆ รวมไปถึงอาคารสูงๆมากมายเรียงรายกันและในไม่ช้าจะเห็น ตึกพลัสคอนโด2 ที่มีความสูง 26-27 ชั้นในอนาคตด้วย สังเกตุให้ดีในภาพมี เอกลักษณ์ของ ภาคใต้อีกอย่างนึงคือ สะตอ สมแล้วกับฉายา ที่ว่า ภาคใต้เเดนสะตอ*

 

*2.ตึกที่สูงที่สุดในภาคใต้มันคือตึกไหน เพราะมุมนี้ มีสองตึกที่สูงเท่ากันเเต่เอาเถอะครับในมุมนี้มะมีน้องใหม่มาหลายตึก เเต่ยังไม่เห็นพลัสคอนโด 2 ที่มีถึง 26-27 ชั้นถ้าอยากเห็น ย้อนไปดูภาพเเรก เห็นพลัสคอนโด 2 เเน่นอนครับ *

 

*
3.มุมนี้ ภูมิใจเสนอ คือ มุมเเห่งอนาคต เป็นที่ทราบกันดีว่า เซ็นทรัลเฟรสติวัลจะมี โรงเเรมด้วย สูงประมาณ 35-38 ชั้น เเละก็มี คอนโดของ ศุภาลัย 25 ชั้น ตึก หอพัก มอ. 16 ชั้นเเละอีกหลายโครงการ ที่จะมากองบริเวณภาพนี้ เพราะฉะนั้น ภาพนี้ จะเป็นอดีตในอีกไม่นาน ซึ่งในอนาคตก็จะเป็น CBD.แห่งใหม่ของ หาดใหญ่ที่ใหญ่เเละสูงกว่าใน ปัจจุบัน​*
​
*4.ปิดท้ายด้วยกระเช้าลอยฟ้าแห่งเเรกและแห่งเดียวในเมืองไทยต่อไปก็จะสร้างอีก 2 สถานีเเละรวมไปถึงกระเช้าข้าม ทะเลสาบที่สงขลา จะทำให้การท่องเที่ยวในบ้านเรา ครบวงจร มาหาดใหญ่ ขึ้นกระเช้าชมวิวเมือง ไปสงขลา ขึ้นกระเช้า ข้ามทะเล เเละที่สำคัญ ทาง อบจ. บอกว่า เห็นวิวทั้ง เมือง หาดใหญ่และ สงขลา พร้อมกัน เป็นไงหละครับ สุดยอดเเค่ไหน ต้องลอง.*



*Photo by me. 28/6/2012​*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/7432283544/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2150986...n/photostream/


Phuket - Maya Bay by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Hatyai city look so WOW


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*- Samui - *
Samui Island, Suratthani Province









The Bays Around Samui - Koh Samui, Thailand  by whl.travel, on Flickr

Samui Beaches - Koh Samui, Thailand  by whl.travel, on Flickr


Samui Wedding Photography by Thailand Wedding Photographer by NET-Photography | Thailand Pro Photographer, on Flickr


Ko Samui - 6Senses - 14 octobre 201189 by mikiane, on Flickr​


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

view from Centara Grand Hotel at Central World, Bangkok









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.377265772307715.90591.145035025530792&type=3


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Bangkok Holiday Street Pics








http://imageshack.us/a/img684/9451/bangkok1.jpg








http://imageshack.us/a/img52/8586/bangkok2.jpg








http://imageshack.us/a/img811/2024/bangkok3.jpg








http://imageshack.us/a/img140/1929/bangkok4.jpg


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

View from Wat Saket in Bangkok Holiday Pic








http://imageshack.us/a/img526/9285/viewfromwatsaketinbangk.jpg
Boat ride in Wat Sommanat a canal in Bangkok Holiday Pic








http://imageshack.us/a/img594/5413/boatrideinwatsommanat.jpg
Khao San Road by night Holiday Pic








http://imageshack.us/a/img703/3223/khaosanroadbynight.jpg


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Tuk tuk in Bangkok Holiday Pic








http://imageshack.us/a/img841/3263/tuktukinbangkok.jpg
Arrival in Bangkok at Petchaburi Road Holiday Pic








http://imageshack.us/a/img507/3479/arrivalinbangkokatpetch.jpg
View from Baiyoke Tower Halfway Holiday Pic 








http://imageshack.us/a/img443/4601/frombaiyoketowerhalfway.jpg
Baiyoke Tower tallest building in Bangkok Holiday Pic








http://imageshack.us/a/img211/3840/baiyoketowerinbangkok.jpg


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Thailand by An-Drewww, on Flickr


Thailand by An-Drewww, on Flickr


Thailand by An-Drewww, on Flickr


Thailand by An-Drewww, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Palio Khao Yai*


















































































source: www.whereandback.blogspot.com
: www.worldadventures.wordpress.com
: www.nuchjy.multiply.com
: www.zerosant.multiply.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Palio Khao Yai*









































































source: www.whereandback.blogspot.com
: www.worldadventures.wordpress.com
: www.nuchjy.multiply.com
: www.zerosant.multiply.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for these nice photos @RUNBKK, this walking street shopping center sure is a hit with tourists. :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*SANTORINI PARK* Community Mall & Theme Park Cha Am























































source: www.phirb.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Tao* Suratthani





































source: www.pictures-thailand.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Phi Phi* Krabi























































source: www.nexttriptourism.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Phi Phi* Krabi









































































source: www.scientika.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Asiatique The Riverfront *Bangkok



























































































source: www.im-chacha.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Siam Park City* Bangkok



























































































source: www.onestep4word.com, www.parkimpressions.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Dream World* Bangkok































































































































source: www.mont-licious.blogspot.com, www.theparadoxicleyline.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*The Circle Rachapruk* Community Mall Bangkok













































































































source: www.kajarp.wordpress.com, www.rcthai.net, www.khunchim.com,
www.fotorelax.com/forum/index.php?topic=19072.0


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Silver Lake Grape Farm* Pattaya, Chonburi (Part 1)


















































































source: http://www.pixpros.net/forum/showthread.php?t=66790&page=3


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Silver Lake Grape Farm* Pattaya, Chonburi



























































































source: http://www.pixpros.net/forum/showthread.php?t=66790&page=3


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Jim Thompson Farm*



























































































source: www.ecokhaoyai.wordpress.com, www.grawburg2009.blogspot.com,
www.fotorelax.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Khao Kheow Open Zoo* Sriracha, Chinburi



























































































source: www.pictures-thailand.com,
www.cloudedleopardblog.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Pa Hin Ngam National Park* Chaiyaphum









































































source: www.moomewblog.blogspot.com, www.weekendhobby.com,
http://inter.tourismthailand.org


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Northern*





































source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47370


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mae Fah Luang Botanical Garden*



























































































source: www.montholjclub.blogspot.com,
http://images.palungjit.com, www.chiangraifocus.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Balloon Festival* Chiang Mai





































source: www.tatcontactcenter.com, 
http://www.adventuresofgoodman.com/thailand-chiang-mai-hot-air-balloon-festival-photography/


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Balloon Festival* Chiang Mai





































source: www.tatcontactcenter.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Santorini Park Hua Hin*​


























































































source: venfaa on http://2g.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G12545357/G12545357.html


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Chocolate Ville*​












































































































source: K.ฟากฟ้าทะเลฝัน on http://pantip.com/topic/30783208


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Palio Khao Yai*​



































































































source: http://www.fotorelax.com/forum/index.php?topic=45100.0


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

85884658


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

The most amazing thing about this thread is that Thailand has 76 provinces. I guess the average size is about equal to my backyard. :lol:


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ The great number of provinces determined by centralizes policies. However, there are five regions in the country.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

atom said:


> *Bangkok is the top city destination in Asia Pacific*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Omegadestiny *View Post
> *World’s Top Tourism Destinations*
> 
> Only minor changes in the top 10
> ...


000


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Marbur66 said:


> The most amazing thing about this thread is that Thailand has 76 provinces. I guess the average size is about equal to my backyard. :lol:


Their provinces system is probably closed to the counties in the US and municipalites or destricts in Canada.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Codename B said:


> *International tourism receipts in 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ not showing.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*My lastest trip in Thailand*


more at Home Sweet Home : My Journey Of Thailand

*PHUKET*
































































*TRANG*










*HATYAI*




























*Songkhla*


----------

